# device name ?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

this may be an odd ? and if so I apologize.  I noticed a moment ago the device name for my iphone has disappeared and I can Not figure out how to put it back on.  Does anyone have a suggestion on if this can be done and if not is it a big deal.  under device it just shows the phone and when it is syncing it has a pair of quotes where my name normally is.  its just odd


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

In iTunes, just double-click on the device name, and you can change it. This is how it works on the Mac version, I assume the PC version is the same.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> In iTunes, just double-click on the device name, and you can change it. This is how it works on the Mac version, I assume the PC version is the same.


Thx I'm on a Mac so I'll try that again. Thought I did that earlier maybe not though. Do I do that on the left side where it shows the phone or in the main part of the pg above the phone number?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

On the left side, under the Device header. You need to wait until it is done syncing, or you can't access the name.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> On the left side, under the Device header. You need to wait until it is done syncing, or you can't access the name.


Ok great thx again


----------

